# Oyster Stew



## Zhizara (Jun 20, 2012)

Oyster Stew

1/2 pint oysters in juice
1 8 oz. clam juice
2 cans minced clams in juice
bacon (or fat back)
celery seed ( or minced celery)
chopped onion
milk

Fry bacon or fat back, simmer onions and celery or celery seed.

add milk and oysters and simmer.

If possible, return all to refrigerator to marinate for awhile.

Heat until oysters get curley on the edges.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 20, 2012)

Oooh.  Will definitely try this, DH loves oyster stew!  Thanks, Zhizara!


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2012)

Clam, corn chowder or oyster stew. I always put a small pat of butter on the top of the broth to give it a nice color. Now you have made me hungry.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 20, 2012)

Small pat, Addie?  Silly girl.  Blob, hunk, stick.  Oysters are decadent food and need decadent accessories. 

I treat myself to oyster stew every couple/three months.  Just gotta have it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Small pat, Addie? Silly girl. Blob, hunk, stick. Oysters are decadent food and need decadent accessories.
> 
> I treat myself to oyster stew every couple/three months. Just gotta have it.


 
Okay. You caught me in a fib. I would put a stick of butter on a Popsicle stick and lick it. I would even put butter on bacon, but I do know how ridiculous that is.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't even put any butter in the stew this time, Addie, but maybe when I reheat it for breakfast tomorrow.  It tasted really rich with the bacon fat.


----------

